# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Botanica (Flora) >  Primavera de 2013 en la Serena

## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Aunque normalmente en mi tierra pasamos rápidamente de invierno a verano, este año la primavera está siendo espectacular, y, frente a los áridos paisajes que vimos en 2012, todo el campo está lleno de flores; os voy a ir subiendo algunas fotos que he tomado este fin de semana; aunque no es lo más adecuado, muchas de ellas están tomadas con grandes objetivos, por lo que no se aprecia el paisaje en general, pero sí pequeñas parcelas.

Empiezo por las que hice el viernes pasado (19-IV-2013) a última hora de la tarde; todas las tomé con una focal fija de 420 mm y sin mover los pies del mismo sitio, estaba rodeado por estas flores.











Esto es todo por hoy, cuando prepare las de ayer y de hoy os las pondré.

----------


## perdiguera

Guapas fotos.
Me encantan las pequeñas florecillas que alegran la primavera.
Gracias los terrines.

----------


## Los terrines

Os subo algunas fotos del sábado 20-IV-2013:













Y las últimas, de una charca llena de flores:







Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Los terrines las flores azules son viboreras, Nombre científico: Echium vulgare.



Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Para terminar con las imágenes del pasado fin de semana, os subo algunas tomas del pasado domingo:















Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

En mi tierra la primavera dura muy poco, y en las siguientes fotos, del pasado 10 de mayo, podéis ver el cambio del campo desde las anteriores, con el campo verde (pero menos) en las zonas bajas, y ya espigado en los altos:





















Un cordial saludo a todso.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Los terrines por aquí está pasando lo mismo, se esta secando muy rápido, el mes de abril a pasado sin llover aunque las borregas están enterradas en pastos  :EEK!: 
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## Los terrines

Es que el clima en Sevilla y Badajoz es muy parecido, Francisco (quizá el verano sea más duro en Sevilla, y el invierno más frío en Badajoz). Os subo más fotos del pasado 10 de mayo, empezando por el tronco de una vieja retama:











Y ahora, algunas del 11 de mayo:









Y esto es todo, un cordial saludo.

----------


## REEGE

Los Terrines, ya no sé que me gusta más de ti si los animales o las flores...jejeje

----------


## frfmfrfm

Los terrines, cuidado con las garrapatas !!
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Los terrines, cuidado con las garrapatas !!
> Un saludo, Francisco.


Pues sí, hay que tener cuidado... este año hay muchísimas  :Mad:

----------


## REEGE

Yo ya me he quitado de la ropa de trabajo unas cuantas... Y culebras ya he visto varias!!
A lo que más temo: AVISPAS!!

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Os subo algunas fotos del pasado finde semana, en las que se puede observar el poco verde que quedaba en el campo:  retamas y cardos:















Un cordial saludo.

----------

